# Fly Tying Table



## Deuce

I'm planning on throwing together a bench for my buddy and me. I'm a little bit crafty with the wood, so it shouldn't be a big deal, just time consuming. This is probably what I'll try to re-create.










If there is anything that you guys would change to make it better, please post it! I'm probably going to get started this week. And if any of you guys think you need one too, let me know and maybe we could work something out.


----------



## Improv

That is beautiful. Let me know when you make yours, I might be interested in one myself.


----------



## HighNDry

Those sides would get in my way, but then I've been known to let the elbows fly while tying. Too confined of a space for me. Where you going to lay out all the dead animal parts, furs, feathers and synthetics?

I guess I'm just a messy tier. 

Reminds me of what Rodney Dangerfield said on Caddy Shack. "Who'd wear a hat like this?" Looks over and sees a guy wearing one....."Looks good on you though!"


----------



## cheech

HighNDry said:


> Those sides would get in my way, but then I've been known to let the elbows fly while tying. Too confined of a space for me. Where you going to lay out all the dead animal parts, furs, feathers and synthetics?


I agree. I have a VERY nice table similar to this one, and it's sitting on the corner of my room. Without question they are very pretty to look at, but for my buck, they get in the way too much.

Make that about 10x bigger... now we're talking.


----------



## Deuce

Part of my problem is I'm just barely getting into tying, that's why I'm asking for help. I'd rather redesign this once and have somethig I can use. So, if I took the sides back and gave myself more elbow room, would I be wishing I had more "bobbin holder" holes??


----------



## cheech

harley said:


> Part of my problem is I'm just barely getting into tying, that's why I'm asking for help. I'd rather redesign this once and have somethig I can use. So, if I took the sides back and gave myself more elbow room, would I be wishing I had more "bobbin holder" holes??


What I would say is make your table in separate modules. Stuff that you can move around and customize at will. Make all of the components either free standing, or detachable. Vise can go here, here, or here. Thread can go here, here or here.

As your collection expands, your space goes away in a hurry, and eventually you have a really nice tying thingy sitting on top of a bunch of tupperware (not that there is anything wrong with that.) I could fill all of the drawers in the pictured tying table with thread.


----------



## HighNDry

If you ever get into demo tying it would be hard for people to see what you are doing from the front. If it's just for home I think it would be nice, just widen it out some so the sides are not confining. Other than that, it looks good. Make sure you can access the drawers behind the vise, without having to move the vise. Consider a place for a tying light or lamp and you'll be right there!


----------



## cheech

HighNDry said:


> If you ever get into demo tying it would be hard for people to see what you are doing from the front. If it's just for home I think it would be nice, just widen it out some so the sides are not confining. Other than that, it looks good. Make sure you can access the drawers behind the vise, without having to move the vise. Consider a place for a tying light or lamp and you'll be right there!


Yep. right on. How about a spot for 2 lamps. If I every go the fancy custom route, I'll definitely have more than one lamp.


----------



## HighNDry

Good idea, especially if you get into fly photography. Maybe a way to hook up a removeable background for tying and photography?


----------



## cheech

HighNDry said:


> Good idea, especially if you get into fly photography. Maybe a way to hook up a removeable background for tying and photography?


With a tripod module. I hear it.


----------



## GaryFish

That looks really cool. The one thing I would add would be another two layers of drawers, so you had three layers. One layer, the drawers would be the entire width of the desk - big enough to put full hackle necks in there. The second layer would be two drawers wide. The other suggestions are outstanding. 

Another question worth asking is where do you intend on putting the desk to tie? Will it be set on the kitchen table? Desk in the office? Work table in the basement? And what height is the chair/stool you'll be sitting to tie - make sure the height is a comfortable working height for you. In the case of sitting it on the kitchen table, and working from a kitchen chair, my suggestion above is garbage, as it would put the vise at a very uncomfortable height. I really like your idea. Very nice. I'd love to see what you come up with when you're done.


----------



## Deuce

Well, the idea behind it is that we can tie during TV time and the wives don't get too upset because everything's somewhat portable and "clean-up-able." So, a lap, tv tray or table would probably be where it will sit.

Here's what we have so far...
-wider
-more elbow room
-spots for lights *
-bigger drawers for hackles and such


* I was planning on using clamp-on lights..... any better ideas of what to use for light??

and you lost me with the triangulating tripod photogenic fly paper. *-HELP!-* _(O)_ 
I'm kind of slow somwtimes.

By the way, you guys are GREAT!!!! This has helped a ton already. Keep going.


----------



## GaryFish

So from what you've described, what about folding legs underneath it, like a TV tray might have? If it is somewhat mobile, then I'd go with drawers instead of all the pegs for the thread, so if you tip it sideways for storage, things won't fall out/off of it. Other addition might be a special place for the remote control, and a can of your favorite beverage so it won't spill. I don't know if there is anything in the world that isn't made just a little bit better with a drink holder and place for the remote.


----------



## El Matador

I would just eject one of the sides completely, depending on if you're right or left-handed. That should open it up plenty for those elbows of yours. Also realize that you're going to have crap loads of materials before too long, and there's no way they're going to fit in a little thing like that. You could use it for threads, tools, hooks, and maybe a few small things like bead heads or jelly eggs. But I would plan on some other method of organizing most of your materials. Plastic totes are a good idea, some of my friends use that kind that's like drawers. I have a medium sized kit, and I organize materials into ziplocs and then make a couple of rows in a larger plastic tote. Then I have a separate 2-sided tackle box for all my stuff like hooks and thread. One thing I really like about that table in the pic is the trash slot. But I wonder if it would sit too high off a regular table to be comfortable. You may test that out before you start.


----------



## RnF

El Matador said:


> I would just eject one of the sides completely, depending on if you're right or left-handed. That should open it up plenty for those elbows of yours. Also realize that you're going to have crap loads of materials before too long, and there's no way they're going to fit in a little thing like that. You could use it for threads, tools, hooks, and maybe a few small things like bead heads or jelly eggs. But I would plan on some other method of organizing most of your materials. *Plastic totes are a good idea, some of my friends use that kind that's like drawers. I have a medium sized kit, and I organize materials into ziplocs and then make a couple of rows in a larger plastic tote. Then I have a separate 2-sided tackle box for all my stuff like hooks and thread. *One thing I really like about that table in the pic is the trash slot. But I wonder if it would sit too high off a regular table to be comfortable. You may test that out before you start.


I do simular for my storage. You can get plastic totes with drawers at office max. I have used this, but prefer just using zip lock bags and then storing them in baskets. I find it easier to clean up and hide them away. I also find what I am looking for and keep things organized easier with these. Like El Matador says, I prefer the plastic tackle boxes for hook storage and bead storage. Keep your storage system simple and you will be happy.

I am not a big fan of those types of fly tying desks you showed. They don't seem to be that practical to me. I would make yourself a nice sturdy table that you can either take the legs off or colapse them down for storage. There is nothing like a nice flat table to tie on with nothing in your way. There are tons of thread holders and tool holders that are not very large that can hold a lot of tools. You can store them away nicely.

Good Luck.

Oh as far as lights are concerned, use a desk lamp with a halogen/true light bulb. Works for me.


----------



## chuckmiester

the desk is nice but i found every desk is too small. i converted a computer desk into my tying desk and put my little desk on it (this got it to the perfect height for me). fo rthis kind of setup if you use a small desk on a table make the desk smaller in height and move your vise to clamp on the side. everyone has their own opinions and styles, and this is what worked best for me.


----------



## gnfishn

I think I have the answer to your lighting needs for that size of tying table. I picked one up a couple of years ago and it is perfect for my needs. I hope this is helpful for you.

http://www.flyshack.com/DisplayItem.aspx?ItemID=23346
Fly Fishing Flies - Made2Fly Pro Tyer's Light - Clamp-on
http://www.flyshack.com/DisplayItem.aspx?ItemID=23348
Fly Fishing Flies - Made2Fly Pro Tyer's Light Adapter

Kyle


----------



## Useta

I like the modular (expandable) idea as well. You'll inevitably want more room than what you have shown. It might work out well, if you were to store your thread, tools, head cement etc. in it, and use a two or three drawer filing cabinet with hanging folders to file necks, tails, skins, and all your dubbing materials. Leave them in their packages. For hooks and beads,I highly recommend one of the modular lockable craft bead holders that you can get at Roberts, or on-line. Good luck. You're going to change it around to suit yourself anyway.


----------



## Deuce

Thanks gnfishn. That's a slick little setup.

I decided that I was going to do the first "trial" one out of some scrap plywood I have kicking around. It should work out pretty well, then I'll probably do the tuned one in some crazy sexy wood. I got started and it's a lot wider and should be nice for now.... until I outgrow it. I'll post a pic or two in a couple of days.


----------



## bugchuker

beer can holder?


----------

